# Hiring a coach



## Frenchie (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am around 90-91kg for 1m86 and 11% bodyfat.
I Never took anything else than regular supplements, I made good gains (+23 kg) though.

So lately I have not been gaining a lot, I reached a plateau and the motivation is leaving at the same time ... I tend to drag myself to the gym instead of wanting to crush it as I used to. I took 10 days off that did not change much.

i believe that my sleep is also one of the source of the problem and I will try to figure that out separately.

I was on OVT for the last almost two months, I was advised to change my way of training with some Powerlifting.
I have read about the cube but I have trouble coz I see that there is a lot of things I don't know about powerlifting + I don't know if it fits my goals.

Finally, I got my first (kinda) real job (6 years of student budget ffs) and I am thinking I could hire an online coach to do my program, supplementation, etc. and spare myself all the research. :32 (1):

I was told Pillarofbalance does that (if I understood correctly, unless it's only advising on the forum, I don't know ...)
I have been googling and I saw coaches but crazy expensive (imo). So I have a few questions :

- Those of you who hired a coach, how much did you pay ?
- Would you recommend someone ?
- Any feedback, did you learn anything new ?

There are coaches in my gym but they know ten times less than me about bodybuilding and I feel like I don't know much already ^^"
*Keep in mind that I cannot answer PMs yet.*

Thank you for your advice


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 21, 2016)

Only coach I've ever had was PillarofBalance. Great guy, easy to work with but expects a lot out of you, and proven record/results.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 21, 2016)

He sent me a PM but I can't answer yet ...
What do you mean by proven records ? ^^'
I don't compete if that's the topic


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2016)

Pillarofbalance does training and Spongy does diets. Both very knowledgeable guys


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> He sent me a PM but I can't answer yet ...
> What do you mean by proven records ? ^^'
> I don't compete if that's the topic



Ask
Him to PM you his business email maybe or
Wait for a few more posts before you can PM. 

Proven results means his clients compete and do great. Even if you don't compete it still tells you that he knows hisnshit.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 22, 2016)

I finally hit 25 posts and I sent him a PM 
Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> I finally hit 25 posts and I sent him a PM
> Thanks



De rien

10char


----------



## Runningwild (Sep 22, 2016)

Frenchie,  I am currently working with Pillar and I don't compete either but have seen tremendous growth in size and strength.  About where my bench max was when I started about 4 weeks ago I just did for a set of three today in my workout.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice progress !
Depending on the price, I'll train with him 
Did you manage to go from one rep to three just by training. Or are you on gear too ?


----------



## jSalud (Sep 22, 2016)

Would he train me to be the next Magic Mike?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 23, 2016)

jSalud said:


> Would he train me to be the next Magic Mike?



Pillar can easily train you to learn how to fk a chair or the floor or any object you see fit for fking


----------



## jSalud (Sep 23, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> Pillar can easily train you to learn how to fk a chair or the floor or any object you see fit for fking



Yaaaaassss!


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 3, 2016)

I have been thinking of hiring a coach myself to push me that little harder when i think its ok to take a minute


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 3, 2016)

Pillorofbalance is where it's at for a coach man. I been training hard for years and his program is kicking my asssss


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with Salty, it doesn't look like a lot at first glance. But it will def kick your ass and I'm just getting started!


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 3, 2016)

I got his "12 weeks offer", I am starting today


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 3, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> I agree with Salty, it doesn't look like a lot at first glance. But it will def kick your ass and I'm just getting started!



Ya man its a entire new level of soreness and gains. Love the results I'm getting.  I couldn't break 235 for the longest time now I'm 245 and growing still.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Ya man its a entire new level of soreness and gains. Love the results I'm getting.  I couldn't break 235 for the longest time now I'm 245 and growing still.



And it's basic stuff too. Nothing complicated. Just a barbell and effort.


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> And it's basic stuff too. Nothing complicated. Just a barbell and effort.



Exactly. Just know how to mix up the rep range and number of sets. I'm enjoying it allot


----------



## therealkozmo (May 10, 2017)

I have been thinking about hiring a coach only because he has better access to drugs then me and more experience with compounds. I don't know for sure that he will facilitate the purchase of my anabolics. If not it would seem like a waste of money to me


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 10, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> I have been thinking about hiring a coach only because he has better access to drugs then me and more experience with compounds. I don't know for sure that he will facilitate the purchase of my anabolics. If not it would seem like a waste of money to me


With the right coach, you can make better gains through workout and diet than you would ever make with drugs.


----------



## saltylifter (May 13, 2017)

Pob is the man.. hire him for some great results. Don't do anything besides what he has on it or he will find u


----------



## therealkozmo (May 13, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> With the right coach, you can make better gains through workout and diet than you would ever make with drugs.


That's the trick because of my post finasteride syndrome


----------



## rburdge84 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have worked with pillar and don't compete either but his training will get you strong and put some size on. Cool guy and easy to work with


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> I have been thinking about hiring a coach only because he has better access to drugs then me and more experience with compounds. I don't know for sure that he will facilitate the purchase of my anabolics. If not it would seem like a waste of money to me



That's incredibly insulting even though you aren't talking about me personally.  That is a drug dealer not a coach.


----------

